# Georgia's Dream Team



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2011)

Alright, for the most part, looks like Georgia got their Dream Team. Top running back in the nation along with many of the state's top recruits. No doubt a top 5 class. What will they do with this class over the next five years? (Some of these recruits will redshirt)


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Alright, for the most part, looks like Georgia got their Dream Team. Top running back in the nation along with many of the state's top recruits. No doubt a top 5 class. What will they do with this class over the next five years? (Some of these recruits will redshirt)



this class is made up of high character guys that are highly talented.  as with any school, the question of how a given class will do over the next 5 years is a question mark.  one thing i do know, these guys have a tight bond with one another and all want to play for uga.  i expect great things.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe you should have an entry for will they beat tech every year just like we did when we had our #1 player....


Reggie Ball....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Maybe you should have an entry for will they beat tech every year just like we did when we had our #1 player....
> 
> 
> Reggie Ball....



Below the belt...


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 2, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Below the belt...




Probably... but I'm having a good day....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Probably... but I'm having a good day....



  Good for you!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2011)

is lil joey gonna give us a breakdown of gt's signing day class?


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Maybe you should have an entry for will they beat tech every year just like we did when we had our #1 player....
> 
> 
> Reggie Ball....


 
I was thinking along these same lines!!!
The Tech fans post more about Georgia than we do. I believe they must stay worried.

Today I believe we recruited a TEAM not just another class.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> I was thinking along these same lines!!!
> The Tech fans post more about Georgia than we do. I believe they must stay worried.
> 
> Today I believe we recruited a TEAM not just another class.



We heard all these excuses last season about how Georgia couldn't stack up against the competition talent wise. Well, they got the talent now. I just wondered what y'all thought this Dream Team would accomplish?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 2, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> We heard all these excuses last season about how Georgia couldn't stack up against the competition talent wise. Well, they got the talent now. I just wondered what y'all thought this Dream Team would accomplish?



I agree Jody...just pokin at ya... but maybe it should be part of the answer since it is of importance to Tech as well. And many technerds were quick to point out it wasn't our players, it was our coaching... so I guess we could add and secondary poll.... will CPJ ever beat CMR again or is he a one hit wonder?


----------



## GMARK (Feb 2, 2011)

*Bowden*

Bobby Bowden once said, "Having an outstanding recruiting class doesn't guarantee an National Championship. But having a bad recruitng class almost guarantees you won't."

A great recruting class is only one step in the process.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> We heard all these excuses last season about how Georgia couldn't stack up against the competition talent wise. Well, they got the talent now. I just wondered what y'all thought this Dream Team would accomplish?


 
You are right Jody there is a lot to be seen as these players develop. But even in our darkest season we still managed a win 42-34 against Tech. 
Enough about last year, as far as titles go I will say that UGA will keep the college football title for the State of Georgia for many years to come!!! Maybe that choice should have been on the pot stirring poll.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 2, 2011)

UGA has had many top 5 - 10 recruiting classes with very little to show for it, what is different about this class?  This "dream team" thing is just another gimmick to get the fans charged up just like the famous "black out".  I'll tell you what would really get the UGA faithful charged up,,,,,, winning some ball games.  Just based on the past few years and the hype, this recruiting class will not produce any  type ofchampionship except maybe for the state.  Sorry UGA fans, but I see y'all go through this year after year, and every year it's gonna be the year of the dawgs.  Tell them to forget the black uniforms and catchy slogans, and just play football.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2011)

David Mills said:


> UGA has had many top 5 - 10 recruiting classes with very little to show for it, what is different about this class?  This "dream team" thing is just another gimmick to get the fans charged up just like the famous "black out".  I'll tell you what would really get the UGA faithful charged up,,,,,, winning some ball games.  Just based on the past few years and the hype, this recruiting class will not produce any  type ofchampionship except maybe for the state.  Sorry UGA fans, but I see y'all go through this year after year, and every year it's gonna be the year of the dawgs.  Tell them to forget the black uniforms and catchy slogans, and just play football.



david, quit drinking lord saban's bath water for a minute and listen up.  this class is different, in many ways, than classes we have fielded in the past.  there is a unity among this group, like none other.  the guys on this team are coming to uga, because they WANT to be dawgs.  the moral character of this group is high and they are a higly talented bunch.  don't be like kirby smart and storm out of here, just because we beat you on most of the guys we went head to head on, even after coming off a poor season.  there are changes that have and will continue to take place in athens, in terms of coaching, strength and condition (as well as a nutrionalist being added) and an overall change in attitude.  these things are being put in place and i assure you the positive results will follow.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 2, 2011)

Jody, I could not vote because you did not have a "Who Cares?" category.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 2, 2011)

Rex,
This sounds good on the surface, and you've gotta love a group who wants to play together at UGA. Chizone harped about "chemistry" all season, and it is critical,...but dreams have a nasty habit of waking up...
But it sure is nice to have some positive news out of Athens for a change


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 2, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> david, quit drinking lord saban's bath water for a minute and listen up.  this class is different, in many ways, than classes we have fielded in the past.  there is a unity among this group, like none other.  the guys on this team are coming to uga, because they WANT to be dawgs.  the moral character of this group is high and they are a higly talented bunch.  don't be like kirby smart and storm out of here, just because we beat you on most of the guys we went head to head on, even after coming off a poor season.  there are changes that have and will continue to take place in athens, in terms of coaching, strength and condition (as well as a nutrionalist being added) and an overall change in attitude.  these things are being put in place and i assure you the positive results will follow.


Kinda hard to gauge team unity on kids that haven't even reported for their first class.

I'm really not trying to be a smart alleck, but you have to admit that every year in this forum it's going to be "the  year of the dawgs".  Richt has always recruited well but for some reason, things just don't happen.  I remember an area I used to work in on base and there was a young UGA fan running around saying Bama didn't have a chance cause UGA was doing their "black out".  We all know how that story ended.  It was a gimmick to get the fans riled up.

My point, call it a dream team, or call it a nightmare, you still gotta take it to the field and play ball no matter what you call it.

As far as " don't be like kirby smart and storm out of here, just because we beat you on most of the guys we went head to head on", have you looked at where we are ranked in recruiting?  Do you really think y'all beat us? Rivals has us at #1 and UGA at #7, what have I got to bang my head about? (ESPN: we are #3 and UGA is #9)

Crowell was a player we would have liked to have had, not a "need to have"; we are loaded at RB.  Other than that, the other biggie was Pagan and I thought he was gonna sign with UGA, so I was really surprised that he signed with us.

We also got a **** DE (Dickson) from Griffin, I believe that was someone UGA wanted plus we also got a **** DT from Hamilton Ga (Fanning,,, also recruited by UGA). 

So, where did we get beat out?

I'd say we filled some needs very nicely thanks to the state of Georgia.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 2, 2011)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Jody, I could not vote because you did not have a "Who Cares?" category.



Apparently you did care or you wouldn't have clicked on the thread.  You are welcome to leave this thread at any time.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 2, 2011)

David Mills said:


> UGA has had many top 5 - 10 recruiting classes with very little to show for it, what is different about this class?  This "dream team" thing is just another gimmick to get the fans charged up just like the famous "black out".  I'll tell you what would really get the UGA faithful charged up,,,,,, winning some ball games.  Just based on the past few years and the hype, this recruiting class will not produce any  type ofchampionship except maybe for the state.  Sorry UGA fans, but I see y'all go through this year after year, and every year it's gonna be the year of the dawgs.  Tell them to forget the black uniforms and catchy slogans, and just play football.



I would say that this is a pretty accurate assessment.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Quote: "Do you really think y'all beat us? Rivals has us at #1 and UGA at #7, what have I got to bang my head about? (ESPN: we are #3 and UGA is #9)"

True, but on the bright side we are rated #1 in the SEC East! That is our first objective is to win the East!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 2, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Apparently you did care or you wouldn't have clicked on the thread.  You are welcome to leave this thread at any time.



Boy that's a good point.................why even enter the thread?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2011)

I love how yall are trying to urinate on our campfire.  "Will they actually do anything with all this talent?"  "now they have no excuses." blah, blah, blah.

No way to know what will happen.  But I'm really happy with this class and nothing is gonna dampen that.

If Richt can't do anything with them, another coach will.

If I was a Tech fan I would worry about Tech rather than picking apart UGA.  No matter who we recruit it pretty much ends the same way when it comes to UGA and Tech.  LOL.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not urinating, just wondered what y'all thought the "Dream Team" would accomplish in their five years in Athens.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 2, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> True, but on the bright side we are rated #1 in the SEC East! That is our first objective is to win the East!!!


  In what, recruiting?????  Your objective should be "all the marbles" not just a few of them.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I love how yall are trying to urinate on our campfire.  "Will they actually do anything with all this talent?"  "now they have no excuses." blah, blah, blah.
> 
> No way to know what will happen.  But I'm really happy with this class and nothing is gonna dampen that.
> 
> ...



Y'all have had a bunch of classes to be happy about and sorry about your campfire, I know the unpleasant odor that makes.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Feb 2, 2011)

UGAy  Same ole dance just a different tune !! Destined to UNDERACHIEVE !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I love how yall are trying to urinate on our campfire.  "Will they actually do anything with all this talent?"  "now they have no excuses." blah, blah, blah.
> 
> No way to know what will happen.  But I'm really happy with this class and nothing is gonna dampen that.
> 
> ...


 Enough said!


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 2, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> UGAy  Same ole dance just a different tune !! Destined to UNDERACHIEVE !!!



What's the level below underachievers, since that's where Tech is?


----------



## bigfeet (Feb 2, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> What's the level below underachievers, since that's where Tech is?



That would be the humpers verses the Gators


----------



## centerc (Feb 2, 2011)

Hope they will be able to run the ball now.


----------



## LittleHolder (Feb 2, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> UGAy  Same ole dance just a different tune !! Destined to UNDERACHIEVE !!!



Hey Coach!  When are you going to breakdown Tech's class for this year?  Did you fill some needs?  Miss out on some you really wanted?  What say you?  Start a thread and give us an inside perspective from a true diehard Tech fan.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 2, 2011)

I love the class but much like UM's pull in 2008 of all the Miami Northwestern kids proved.... if you don't have a coach none of it is worth the paper the LOI are signed on.

I think uGA is in the same boat as UM was last year.  A ton of talent on the team but no coaching to put it all together.

They pulled some serious talent today though. Very nice class of studs.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 2, 2011)

No way to tell.

I voted SEC champs, b/c I don't think it's an unreasonable expectation for any Georgia class to win an SEC championship in their 4 yrs.  

NC is a lot of luck.  I won't say this class is a total flop if they don't win an NC.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Y'all have had a bunch of classes to be happy about and sorry about your campfire, I know the unpleasant odor that makes.



No need to be sorry.  I don't really care what yall think about the prospects for this class's success.

And I wish yall would just own this stuff.  You get Tech and Alabama fans posting about how UGA turned in a strong class  BUT it has happened before to middling results.

Now why would you do that except to try and somehow belittle it?

Put it this way, if Tech had a real strong recruiting class and I started a thread posing the same questions, I would be accused of flaming.  Just own it guys.  It's ok.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> UGAy  Same ole dance just a different tune !! Destined to UNDERACHIEVE !!!



So how does it make Tech look to ALWAYS lose to them?


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 2, 2011)

...shouldn't one of the options have been...."beat florida"?


----------



## x-mark (Feb 2, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Maybe you should have an entry for will they beat tech every year just like we did when we had our #1 player....
> 
> 
> Reggie Ball....





Whenever techies get snarky....A swift kick to the reggie Ball usally does the trick.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> ...shouldn't one of the options have been...."beat florida"?



Yep.  I know that was meant as dung grenade but you're right.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2011)

x-mark said:


> Whenever techies get snarky....A swift kick to the reggie Ball usally does the trick.



Poor little fellas.  No matter how bad we are, we still beat them.  And they want to question how much our recruiting class will accomplish.  I know one thing they will accomplish four times, beating Tech.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  I know that was meant as dung grenade but you're right.



nah, just a gentle reminder of priorities...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> nah, just a gentle reminder of priorities...



I agree.  The NC talk needs to be something that they talk about among themselves.  The primary goal should be winning the east.  And that starts with beating Florida.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe that winning the NC should be the ultimate goal of every major program every season, but as my favorite coach likes to say..."its a process" and winning the east is the first step,...and with rare exception, beating Florida is the ticket.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I believe that winning the NC should be the ultimate goal of every major program every season, but as my favorite coach likes to say..."its a process" and winning the east is the first step,...and with rare exception, beating Florida is the ticket.



Yep.  As longa s we are Florida's whipping boys, we will never win a championship.  I do think the NC should be the goal but the east should be the number one priority.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 2, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> david, quit drinking DARK lord saban's bath water for a minute and listen up.  this class is different, in many ways, than classes we have fielded in the past.  there is a unity among this group, like none other.  the guys on this team are coming to uga, because they WANT to be dawgs.  the moral character of this group is high and they are a higly talented bunch.  don't be like kirby smart and storm out of here, just because we beat you on most of the guys we went head to head on, even after coming off a poor season.  there are changes that have and will continue to take place in athens, in terms of coaching, strength and condition (as well as a nutrionalist being added) and an overall change in attitude.  these things are being put in place and i assure you the positive results will follow.



I AGREE WITH REX 100%!  If you're not a Dawg fan, then that's fine, but if you're a Dawg fan, then just get on the train, and be one 100%.  Last year was just that, last year.  A fan goes into the season expecting nothing less than championships.  They don't bad mouth the team under any, and I mean any circumstances.  They believe in their tem, no matter what.  It's pretty simple.   
To paraphrase Norman Vincent Peale, 
"Believe you are a loser long enough, and you will be. Belivve you are a winner long enough, and you will be; believe you are a champion long enough, and you will be that too."
If you don't like that, or the way I, or other true UGA fans think, then I guess you'll just have to get over it, cause I truly believe there are big changes going on in Athens, and the non-UGA fans probably won't like em, but Dawg fans will.
GATA.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Feb 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree.  The NC talk needs to be something that they talk about among themselves.  The primary goal should be winning the east.  And that starts with beating Florida.



No, it starts with beating USCe !!


----------



## ACguy (Feb 2, 2011)

David Mills said:


> UGA has had many top 5 - 10 recruiting classes with very little to show for it, what is different about this class?  This "dream team" thing is just another gimmick to get the fans charged up just like the famous "black out".  I'll tell you what would really get the UGA faithful charged up,,,,,, winning some ball games.  Just based on the past few years and the hype, this recruiting class will not produce any  type ofchampionship except maybe for the state.  Sorry UGA fans, but I see y'all go through this year after year, and every year it's gonna be the year of the dawgs.  Tell them to forget the black uniforms and catchy slogans, and just play football.



The difference is that UGA fans have not had a chance to see these players go out on the field and underacheive yet. UGA is just like clemson they get these big time recruits that struggle. 

The unity argument is funny. Maybe these guys are united seems weird that they did not pick UGA ealier if they are actually united. Maybe they mostly picked UGA because they were more likely to play early at UGA then a team like Bama. I thought some of the top recruits like Crowell that picked UGA said they like the idea they could play early at UGA . UGA could have just got a bunch of selfish players . We will find out in a few years .


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> No, it starts with beating USCe !!



Yeah you're actually right since we play them first.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2011)

ACguy said:


> The difference is that UGA fans have not had a chance to see these players go out on the field and underacheive yet. UGA is just like clemson they get these big time recruits that struggle.
> 
> The unity argument is funny. Maybe these guys are united seems weird that they did not pick UGA ealier if they are actually united. Maybe they mostly picked UGA because they were more likely to play early at UGA then a team like Bama. I thought some of the top recruits like Crowell that picked UGA said they like the idea they could play early at UGA . UGA could have just got a bunch of selfish players . We will find out in a few years .



Keep trying.  I know you want to ruin this for us but it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> I AGREE WITH REX 100%!  If you're not a Dawg fan, then that's fine, but if you're a Dawg fan, then just get on the train, and be one 100%.  Last year was just that, last year.  A fan goes into the season expecting nothing less than championships.  They don't bad mouth the team under any, and I mean any circumstances.  They believe in their tem, no matter what.  It's pretty simple.
> To paraphrase Norman Vincent Peale,
> "Believe you are a loser long enough, and you will be. Belivve you are a winner long enough, and you will be; believe you are a champion long enough, and you will be that too."
> If you don't like that, or the way I, or other true UGA fans think, then I guess you'll just have to get over it, cause I truly believe there are big changes going on in Athens, and the non-UGA fans probably won't like em, but Dawg fans will.
> GATA.





Great post Moe.  These guys are so funny.  During lesser recruititng years (last year) they tell us that our class sucks and crow about how great there classes are.  Now when we turn a great class, they tell us that it doesn't matter because they will just underachieve.

Along those same lines, they tell us that we are "delusional" when we talk about wanting to win championships.  Then when we are excited about our team, they tell us that we are "satisfied with mediocrity."

Here is the plain unvarnished truth, there is nothing UGA can ever do that these people won't belittle, minimize, and generally just trash.  Why?  I really don't know.  Some of them probably just like being a killjoy and get their jollies doing things like that.  Others are probably just small people.  people of little character.  And some are probably just doing it to be annoying.

This is why, for the most part, I've all but stopped arguing with these guys.  It's really a dead end street when someone just talks foolishness and won't even admit to their own biases.

Let them flame.  I personally don't give a tin crap about their opinions because I see it for what it is.  I'm excited about the positive momentum we have going and could not care less about what happened last season.  If richt can't do it, the next guy will.  And if he can't, somebody else will.  that's how you have to approach it.  Unless you just give up and give in, you have a shot.

Go Dawgs.  I like the way 2011 is starting.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 2, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> I AGREE WITH REX 100%! If you're not a Dawg fan, then that's fine, but if you're a Dawg fan, then just get on the train, and be one 100%. Last year was just that, last year. A fan goes into the season expecting nothing less than championships. They don't bad mouth the team under any, and I mean any circumstances. They believe in their tem, no matter what. It's pretty simple.
> To paraphrase Norman Vincent Peale,
> "Believe you are a loser long enough, and you will be. Belivve you are a winner long enough, and you will be; believe you are a champion long enough, and you will be that too."
> If you don't like that, or the way I, or other true UGA fans think, then I guess you'll just have to get over it, cause I truly believe there are big changes going on in Athens, and the non-UGA fans probably won't like em, but Dawg fans will.
> GATA.


 
Well said!! How 'bout them DAWGS!!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Feb 2, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> Well said!! How 'bout them DAWGS!!!!



Leak on UM !!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 3, 2011)

Ironic or should I say moronic that you are on here bashing Georgia's recruiting class...

Lil' Joey.... how many recruits did GT manage to wrangle away from the likes of Georgia State and Kennesaw???


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 3, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Leak on UM !!



Don't bring Miami into this now.. this is a Dawg thing....


----------



## paddlin samurai (Feb 3, 2011)

Great job Dawgs now leave CMR alone and let him coach.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Great job Dawgs now leave CMR alone and let him coach.



It's a good class no doubt.  A lot better than ours.  Only a couple of these guys might make an impact this year and hopefully it's good enough because they will be playing for a new coach in 2012 if they dont "right the ship".  The next coach if CMR gets fired is the one who is really going to enjoy these guys.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2011)

David Mills said:


> As far as " don't be like kirby smart and storm out of here, just because we beat you on most of the guys we went head to head on", have you looked at where we are ranked in recruiting?  Do you really think y'all beat us? Rivals has us at #1 and UGA at #7, what have I got to bang my head about? (ESPN: we are #3 and UGA is #9)
> 
> Crowell was a player we would have liked to have had, not a "need to have"; we are loaded at RB.  Other than that, the other biggie was Pagan and I thought he was gonna sign with UGA, so I was really surprised that he signed with us.
> 
> ...



obviously you missed my point.  i never said you guys didn't do well with your class, because obviously you did.  my point was, we beat you guys on most of the guys we went head to head with, especially in-state.

those guys include-
crowell
rome
swann
drew
mitchell
pagan
xd

so we got 5 out of the 7 we were after.

you guys got xd, but he wanted to come to uga, but his dad had other plans for him.

yes, you got pagan, but he had flipped so many times, that nobody would have been surprised if he had picked either team.

bottom line, there was plenty of talk about bama raiding the state of georgia and getting the best guys, but that didn't happen.  uga kept the majority of the big fish that we wanted, even after a bad season and all the talk about richt's job security.  to me, that shows how much these guys want to be in athens and build something.  again, we got 8 of the top 12 guys in the state of georgia, which is something none of you would have imagined, after the way we finished the season.  we have a lot to be excited about.

and i loved hearing about that punk kirby pouting, all the way back to tuscaloosa, after missing on mitchell.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 3, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Great post Moe.  These guys are so funny.  During lesser recruititng years (last year) they tell us that our class sucks and crow about how great there classes are.  Now when we turn a great class, they tell us that it doesn't matter because they will just underachieve.
> 
> Along those same lines, they tell us that we are "delusional" when we talk about wanting to win championships.  Then when we are excited about our team, they tell us that we are "satisfied with mediocrity."
> 
> ...



Nailed it!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> It's a good class no doubt.  A lot better than ours.  Only a couple of these guys might make an impact this year and hopefully it's good enough because they will be playing for a new coach in 2012 if they dont "right the ship".  The next coach if CMR gets fired is the one who is really going to enjoy these guys.




guys that will likely make an impact this year-

ray drew
damian swann
chris conley
nick marshall
malcolm mitchell
corey moore
kent turene
ramik wilson
amarlo herrera
jsw or seay
rome (although he might rs)
sterling bailey
jenkins (if we get him saturday)


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> guys that will likely make an impact this year-
> 
> ray drew
> damian swann
> ...



So you expect 10+ true freshmen to make a difference on your football team?  How many teams of true freshmen have you seen winning the SEC?  These kids are 18 right?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> guys that will likely make an impact this year-
> 
> ray drew
> damian swann
> ...



Rex,
You don't think Crowell will have an impact? I don't see him redshirting.


----------



## 00Beau (Feb 3, 2011)

Don`t knock the recruiting class until they get on the field and fail or praise if they turn out good!!! It is up to the Coach now, he said this was his dream team, so let`s see what he makes of it!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Rex,
> You don't think Crowell will have an impact? I don't see him redshirting.



ooops, left him off.  yes, he will be playing a good bit, if not starting (at some point), next year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> So you expect 10+ true freshmen to make a difference on your football team?  How many teams of true freshmen have you seen winning the SEC?  These kids are 18 right?



the guys i listed will see playing time and probably a decent amount.  they don't have to be starters to make a difference and yes, plenty of schools play many true freshmen.  if you noticed, the guys i mentioned are at positions where being young are not as critical.  there are no ol's, or a qb on the list.  we have seen plenty of freshmen play at rb, wr, te, de, lb and the db positions, and with the caliber of players we picked up, i don't think that's a stretch.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> ooops, left him off.  yes, he will be playing a good bit, if not starting (at some point), next year.



Hopefully he has an impact like Lattimore or Dyer did for you guys.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> the guys i listed will see playing time and probably a decent amount.  they don't have to be starters to make a difference and yes, plenty of schools play many true freshmen.  if you noticed, the guys i mentioned are at positions where being young are not as critical.  there are no ol's, or a qb on the list.  we have seen plenty of freshmen play at rb, wr, te, de, lb and the db positions, and with the caliber of players we picked up, i don't think that's a stretch.



We will see.  Like I said I'd see this as more of a great opportunity for 2012/2013 then next year but good luck.  I think Tech is also about another season away from competing for the ACC again.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2011)

FBS stat of the week: Which teams played the most true freshmen
Posted by Jon Wilner on September 9th, 2010 at 6:52 am | Categorized as Alabama football, Florida football, Oklahoma football, San Jose State football, Texas football, Washington State football 

Here’s a fairly instructive list, compiled by Colorado State and provided to me by San Jose State. It’s based on a survey of all FBS teams following last week’s games.

Simply, CSU was seeking to determine which teams played the most true freshmen.

Not surprisingly, San Jose State, which played nine rookies, made the list — as did powerhouses like Texas, Oklahoma and Alabama.

Florida, which lost a number of upperclassmen (seniors who exhausted their eligibility and juniors who entered the NFL Draft) and which had such a great recruiting class, topped the list.


Only one Pac-10 team was forced to play enough true frosh to warrant inclusion: Washington State (shocking that the Cougars would need immediate help, I know).

Here you go, and thanks to CSU for the legwork:

>Florida  15>Air Force              13>Florida State       13>Auburn 12>Oklahoma State                12>Tennessee          12>Texas   12>UNLV    12>Miami (Fla.)       10>Syracuse              10>Vanderbilt           10>LSU        9>San Jose State   9>Texas A&M         9>Tulane  9>Alabama              8>Oklahoma           8>Colorado State  7>Kent State         7>South Carolina   7>Washington State            7>West Virginia    7Florida  15
Air Force  13
Florida State 13
Auburn 12
Oklahoma State  12
Tennessee  12
Texas 12
UNLV  12
Miami 10
Syracuse  10
Vanderbilt 10
LSU 9
San Jose State 9
Texas A&M 9
Tulane 9
Alabama  8
Oklahoma  8
Colorado State 7
Kent State 7
South Carolina  7
Washington State  7
West Virginia  7

http://blogs.mercurynews.com/colleg...ek-which-teams-played-the-most-true-freshmen/


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> FBS stat of the week: Which teams played the most true freshmen
> Posted by Jon Wilner on September 9th, 2010 at 6:52 am | Categorized as Alabama football, Florida football, Oklahoma football, San Jose State football, Texas football, Washington State football
> 
> Here’s a fairly instructive list, compiled by Colorado State and provided to me by San Jose State. It’s based on a survey of all FBS teams following last week’s games.
> ...



How does that take into account putting in players when you pull the starters in the 3rd or 4th quarter when you are crushing someone like Bama or Auburn did a few times?


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

The question in my mind is...How long will some of these guys stay around?

We've lost a lot of talent early in the past.

Opinions?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> How does that take into account putting in players when you pull the starters in the 3rd or 4th quarter when you are crushing someone like Bama or Auburn did a few times?



most coaches aren't willing to play a kid and waste his redshirt, even in a rout, if they do not expect him to contribute.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Pittard said:


> The question in my mind is...How long will some of these guys stay around?
> 
> We've lost a lot of talent early in the past.
> 
> Opinions?




it they can play, let them play.  we don't want another situation like we had with moreno, where we only got 2 years out of him.  some kids are going to look to jump to the nfl after 3 years and some want to stay the whole time.  just depends on the kid and where he expects to get drafted.  in some cases, you have no choice but to redshirt the kid, such as an undersized ol player.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> most coaches aren't willing to play a kid and waste his redshirt, even in a rout, if they do not expect him to contribute.



Good point...  This is the list I found of people who made a significant impact last year.  We will see who makes the list next year.

http://newsok.com/college-football-...el-dyer-leads-impressive-list/article/3534711



> Here's a look at the top ten impacts by true freshman nationwide:
> 
> Running back Michael Dyer, Auburn
> 
> ...


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> it they can play, let them play. we don't want another situation like we had with moreno, where we only got 2 years out of him. some kids are going to look to jump to the nfl after 3 years and some want to stay the whole time. just depends on the kid and where he expects to get drafted. in some cases, you have no choice but to redshirt the kid, such as an undersized ol player.


 
I agree


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> it they can play, let them play.  we don't want another situation like we had with moreno, where we only got 2 years out of him.  some kids are going to look to jump to the nfl after 3 years and some want to stay the whole time.  just depends on the kid and where he expects to get drafted.  in some cases, you have no choice but to redshirt the kid, such as an undersized ol player.



Exactly, if he's got the talent, he'll probably be gone in three years anyway. Why waste a year by redshirting him?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 3, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Exactly, if he's got the talent, he'll probably be gone in three years anyway. Why waste a year by redshirting him?



As we have seen across the college football world there is not much loyalty to a school anymore. As soon as the NFL flashes the $$$$$ the vast majority of them are gone like a poot in the wind. Case and point Moreno....... If the kid can play, batter up......


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> As we have seen across the college football world there is not much loyalty to a school anymore. As soon as the NFL flashes the $$$$$ the vast majority of them are gone like a poot in the wind. Case and point Moreno....... If the kid can play, batter up......



we will see how the new labor deal plays out, but several guys, from the past 2-3 classes (across the board), jumped ship out of fear of a rookie salary cap.  i will be curious to see if the reduction in rookie money, will keep some of these guys in school, to better their draft status.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> we will see how the new labor deal plays out, but several guys, from the past 2-3 classes (across the board), jumped ship out of fear of a rookie salary cap.  i will be curious to see if the reduction in rookie money, will keep some of these guys in school, to better their draft status.



True.  There are still a few high character kids out there who care about their education... Andrew Luck.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> True.  There are still a few high character kids out there who care about their education... Andrew Luck.



Yeah but most are at schools who have an academic reputation ....... Stanford and Andrew Luck.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

CMR, what a dreamer...  

“Quite frankly, we’re in the process of putting together the 2012 Dream Team,” he said. “We’re formulating ideas and looking at film and deciding who’s going to be on that team.

“I hope ninth graders right now are looking at this thing and saying, ‘I want to be on that Dream Team when my time comes.’”

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blog/2011/02/03/richt-plans-dream-team-ii/

I'm not making fun of your class, it's a solid class.  But the dream team thing is already getting taken too far


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

This is the dream team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> CMR, what a dreamer...
> 
> “Quite frankly, we’re in the process of putting together the 2012 Dream Team,” he said. “We’re formulating ideas and looking at film and deciding who’s going to be on that team.
> 
> ...



they can call it whatever they like, if we keep getting classes like this last one.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> How does that take into account putting in players when you pull the starters in the 3rd or 4th quarter when you are crushing someone like Bama or Auburn did a few times?



I think the post mentioned STARTERS,...not simply freshmen coming into play a few downs,...and BAMA has started a lot of true freshmen the past 3 years, those numbers will be dropping.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 3, 2011)

So I am to make a fair comment that you do not approve of a coach planning for the future. When in fact, it is prudent to begin the recruiting process for 2012, now.  The approach that CMR is taking for the next "Dream Team" could be seen by many as an epiphany by many, because it sends the message to those top in state recruits that they are the best of the best, and UGA has a home for them, and wants then to be a part of something great.  A HS recruit, hearing the pitch, "You are a future part of a special group of young men that are already assembled at UGA, and are merely awaiting the finishing touches...You are a part of that dream team, because you are that special.  You are a part of the change if you come to UGA...."  
The people that spew negativity about ANY program, would spew it about their own program.  UGA has taken  turn to positivity.  You don't/won't hear any vitriolic rhetoric coming from Butts-Mehre, nor will there be reference to any prior seasons; now it is about what can happen, and what can be done.  The thing to remember is this;  When something is a positive, can you ever really take it too far?  If you answered yes, then you have missed something terribly intrinsic to the nature of football.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> CMR, what a dreamer...
> 
> “Quite frankly, we’re in the process of putting together the 2012 Dream Team,” he said. “We’re formulating ideas and looking at film and deciding who’s going to be on that team.
> 
> ...



You know, people had a good time making fun of the "dream team" concept.  When Bray said "Whoa eagah bebeh." they hee hawed about how stupid UGA's coaches were.  When Rome and Mitchell committed they still shrugged it off and speculated that it didn't really mean anything.  When Ray Drew committed things got a little quieter.  When there was talk of some of these other guys flipping (Turene) there was even less laughing.

Now that all of them except Jenkins will be Georgia Bulldawgs, amazingly enough, people are still derissively calling it a gimmick.  

Well to me, it really doesn't matter, because it worked.

If Paul Johnson brought in a class like this, would you care if he used a "gimmick."  If something works as well as this, is it really a "gimmick?"  I'm not sure that it is.

Now is it something that can be used over and over?  No.  The shelf life on something like that is short.  But it worked this time.  

I've always said that winning is the best recruiting tool.  But we had our backs against the wall and had to come up with some kind of a strategy to help in recruiting and it worked.  I think it was just smart recruiting. 

If Nick Saban had done this it would be hailed as "genius."  

I think it's all in who does something like this as to whether it's ridiculed or credited.

Either way, it doesn't make much difference because we got the players we wanted.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 3, 2011)

Now just win baby, just win.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You know, people had a good time making fun of the "dream team" concept.  When Bray said "Whoa eagah bebeh." they hee hawed about how stupid UGA's coaches were.  When Rome and Mitchell committed they still shrugged it off and speculated that it didn't really mean anything.  When Ray Drew committed things got a little quieter.  When there was talk of some of these other guys flipping (Turene) there was even less laughing.
> 
> Now that all of them except Jenkins will be Georgia Bulldawgs, amazingly enough, people are still derissively calling it a gimmick.
> 
> ...



I agree.  I don't believe I said anything about the dream team until CMR brought up the 2012 Dream team.  You guys got a great class and I wish you luck, gimmick or not.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I agree.  I don't believe I said anything about the dream team until CMR brought up the 2012 Dream team.  You guys got a great class and I wish you luck, gimmick or not.



You've been cool about it man.  I can't see how some of these guys say the things they say and then go, "I wasn't taking a shot at UGA."  Yeah right.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> This is the dream team.



Man those guys were fun to watch.  Those European teams looked like they were about to crap themselves when that bunch ran out onto the floor.

Back when supporting your country was still in and being an American wasn't something people acted like they were ashamed of.

It's so funny to remember that Chris Mullen and John Paxon were on that team.  And is that Toni Kukoc over Daley's right shoulder?  I had forgotten all about him being a part of that team.  Wow.  Seems like they could have had somebody like Joe Dumars there instead of him.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 3, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You've been cool about it man.  I can't see how some of these guys say the things they say and then go, "I wasn't taking a shot at UGA."  Yeah right.



Who's some of the guys? I got ridiculed for asking what I thought was a legitimate question. I read a few weeks ago on this very board where this Dream Team isn't like any other recruiting class that Georgia has signed in recent years, these are elite athletes with far better talent than in previous classes. CMR even said himself that this class is his best yet. I just wondered since this class is that great how far everyone thought they would go. 

 ......I voted SEC Champs btw.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=594445&highlight=dream+team


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 3, 2011)

I voted NC.  Why not?  If you are going to dream, then dream big things, and believe big things.
Same as buying a lottery ticket;  you wouldn't buy one if you didn't think you were going to win.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Who's some of the guys? I got ridiculed for asking what I thought was a legitimate question. I read a few weeks ago on this very board where this Dream Team isn't like any other recruiting class that Georgia has signed in recent years, these are elite athletes with far better talent than in previous classes. CMR even said himself that this class is his best yet. I just wondered since this class is that great how far everyone thought they would go.
> 
> ......I voted SEC Champs btw.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=594445&highlight=dream+team




Surely as a Tech fan you can understand this.  And yes I meant you as one of those guys.  Didn't know how you voted so I apologize.  But just for kicks, what kind of a reaction did you want when you said, "We heard all these excuses last year about how they didn't stack up with talent.  Well they have talent now."  Were you not flaming just a wee little bit.  It's ok.  If you were just say so.

Look, everybody is has a right to their opinion.  But I have had Tech fans on this board tell me that if they seem a bit quick on the draw when it comes to posts here made about Tech, it is because UGA fans so often come into Tech threads flaming and bashing.

I can understand that.  So I try to stay out of Tech threads if I don't have anything to contribute other than negative stuff.  That's just me, I have no control over what other UGA fans do.

It really doesn't matter.  Like I said, everybody has a right to their opinion, and if their opinion is that UGA will suck no matter who they sign, then whatever.

But I just get tired of the passive/aggressive stuff.  We sign a great class and people post negative things, yet they want to get indignant when it is pointed out as bashing and act as if that was not what they meant.

Look at some of those posts and see if you wouldn't raise the bullcrap flag on them.  that's all I'm saying.

If you hate UGA and just want to bash UGA, be a man and just own it.  When I say "you" I don't mean you specifically just whoever it is.

Either way, I'm happy with our class.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man those guys were fun to watch.  Those European teams looked like they were about to crap themselves when that bunch ran out onto the floor.
> 
> Back when supporting your country was still in and being an American wasn't something people acted like they were ashamed of.
> 
> It's so funny to remember that Chris Mullen and John Paxon were on that team.  And is that Toni Kukoc over Daley's right shoulder?  I had forgotten all about him being a part of that team.  Wow.  Seems like they could have had somebody like Joe Dumars there instead of him.



That team is ridiculous.  Any team with Magic, MJ, and L Bird on it...   A great supporting cast of Ewing, Malone, Robinson, Stockton....  Here is the roster.  I think you thought Laetner was Kucoc (not American)

Charles Barkley
Larry Bird
Clyde Drexler
Patrick Ewing
Magic Johnson
Michael Jordan
Christian Laettner
Karl Malone
Chris Mullin
Scottie Pippen
David Robinson
John Stockton


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2011)

You sure that's not Kukoc?  Yeah I know he' was Russian, or Lituanian or something.

And I feel like an idiot for thinking Stockton as Paxon.  wow.  I'm getting old.  LOL.

Speaking of Toni Kukoc.  Me, my dad, and my sister's boyfriend at the time, who my dad thought was kind of a jackwagon know it all, were watching the Bulls play somebody in the playoffs.  Kukoc got the ball and the guy starts in on the fact that he spelled Tony T.O.N.I rather than with a Y.  

He said something like, "He can't spell Toni with an I.  That's stupid."  My dad said, "You idiot.  It's his name.  He can spell it T.O.N.I and call himself Bill if he wants too.  Jackleg."

LOL.  To this day we refer to Toni Kukoc as Bill Kukoc when talking about old basketball games and good teams.

Ah the memories.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 3, 2011)

*What will the Dream Team accomplish?*

Here is the question:What will the Dream Team accomplish? 

Here is the answer: The Dream Team will provide UGA (the college football Champs in the state of Georgia) with much needed talent, desire, speed, strength and emotion to build our team up for many future wins!!!!! They will provide excitement to the fan base, the "BULLDOG NATION". They will also help insire future athletes in our state and beyond to come be a part of a winning program. A program led by coaches with high morals and standards. 
Now let's go work hard and win the East!!! 
That is the first goal, not our ultimate dream.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 3, 2011)

I think if you guys have a good receiver contribution you could be in it to win almost all of your games next season.  I expect Murray's play to continue to improve and it will come down to 4th quarter execution, coaching and poise.  

Your schedule is somewhat favorable with away games at Florida and UT being the main tests away from home.  

Congrats on a great recruiting class...you guys held on to a large percentage of instate talent and that will boast well in the future if you continue to keep that type of talent coming to Athens.  I'm thinking Chiz and company need to set up off campus sites in Ga and La with how you two did instate...


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 3, 2011)

UGA has to have some people step and perform though.  There has to be some of those darkhorse performers....Marlon Brown, Jarvis Jones, Kwame Geathers, are expected to contribute, but they need to contribute philanthropically. T.J. Stripling and Dexter Morant need to show that they can be a true force.  I guess what I am trying to say is, the Dream Team already has some parts in place from last year.  Hopefully the signees from this class will push them to perform better.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> UGA has to have some people step and perform though.  There has to be some of those darkhorse performers....Marlon Brown, Jarvis Jones, Kwame Geathers, are expected to contribute, but they need to contribute philanthropically. T.J. Stripling and Dexter Morant need to show that they can be a true force.  I guess what I am trying to say is, the Dream Team already has some parts in place from last year.  Hopefully the signees from this class will push them to perform better.



If Stripling can come back from that knee injury strong, he will be dangerous.  I'm excited about him.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If Stripling can come back from that knee injury strong, he will be dangerous.  I'm excited about him.



Him and Morant. Hes not homesick anymore


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 3, 2011)

SGD, I thought T J Stripling had a shoulder issue. I wouldn't be surprised if he never plays again.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 3, 2011)

Let me just say,,,,,,, good luck.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> SGD, I thought T J Stripling had a shoulder issue. I wouldn't be surprised if he never plays again.



Nope, no shoulder injury.  I'm excited about Burrows and if Morant can put on some good weight, he has potential.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> SGD, I thought T J Stripling had a shoulder issue. I wouldn't be surprised if he never plays again.



No, knee.  Why would he never play again SHD?  People come back from knee injuries and have good careers all the time.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> No, knee.  Why would he never play again SHD?  People come back from knee injuries and have good careers all the time.



And it wasn't an acl injury either.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> And it wasn't an acl injury either.



I heard he stepped on his own privates...


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> I heard he stepped on his own privates...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> And it wasn't an acl injury either.



Exactly.  that's the best part.  When Stripling got hurt I was watching the game with fans of a certain rival school.  They started laughing and cheering.

People can say what they want to about how evil UGA fans are.  I have never seen that at Sanford Stadium.  I'm not saying it has never happened.  But I've never seen it.  And I've watched a lot of games there.

Stripling will be a beast.


----------



## x-mark (Feb 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You sure that's not Kukoc?  Yeah I know he' was Russian, or Lituanian or something.
> 
> And I feel like an idiot for thinking Stockton as Paxon.  wow.  I'm getting old.  LOL.
> 
> ...



Toni Kukoc was yugoslavian, now is croatian.

If you guys havn't watched the espn 30 for 30 episode about Vlade Divac and yugoslavian civil war I strongly recomend it.  It is by far the best episode,followed by "The pony excess" the story on SMU's death penalty.

Sorry to derail,

So who's left for us to sign?...Jenkins thats it, right?
Man, I would drive to connecticut to pick him on my own dime if he wants to come to Athens. 

We need him, RDN!


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 4, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> I heard he stepped on his own privates...



That hurts.  I know


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 4, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> That hurts.  I know


----------



## ACguy (Feb 4, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> FBS stat of the week: Which teams played the most true freshmen
> Posted by Jon Wilner on September 9th, 2010 at 6:52 am | Categorized as Alabama football, Florida football, Oklahoma football, San Jose State football, Texas football, Washington State football
> 
> Here’s a fairly instructive list, compiled by Colorado State and provided to me by San Jose State. It’s based on a survey of all FBS teams following last week’s games.
> ...



That doesn't say how many of these guys actually made a impact on the team. UF played the most freshmen and only a few of them made much of a impact. Alot of them got experierce that should help them this year. And UF's class last year was alot better then UGA's class this year. We had 17 ESPN 150's and UGA had 6 .


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2011)

Like we needed another reason to be excited about this class...



Big John Jenkins became the last remaining piece of Georgia’s “Dream Team.” The junior college All-American nose guard chose the Bulldogs over Florida in a signing ceremony on Saturday at Maloney High school in Meriden, Conn.

“I’m a Dog,” Jenkins said as his announcement was broadcasted live via the world wide web by DawgPost.com. “Georgia will be the school I attend.”

Jenkins (6-foot-4, 340-pounds) starred at Mississippi Gulf Coast Community College the last two seasons. He said there were lots of reasons he chose Georgia over a slew of SEC offers, including the defensive scheme, immediate playing time and a close personal relationship with coach Mark Richt. But with the help of new friend and fellow recruit Ray Drew, he bought into the vision the Bulldogs’ were trying to sell wit their Dream Team theme.

“The thing about the Dream Team, OK, everybody has the special thing they want to sell and everything like that,” Jenkins said in a telephone interview after his ceremony. “But what made me want to be a part of it was it was a bunch of really good players who work hard. I watched Ray Drew’s film. I watched Isaiah Crowell’s film. I did my homework. And not only are those guys great players, but they’re workers. Dream Team or not, I wanted to be a part of a bunch of guys who want to work to win.”Jenkins was ranked the No. 6 junior college player in America, according to Rivals.com. He becomes the 26th and final member of Georgia’s 2011 recruiting class, which was already ranked No. 5 nationally by Rivals and No. 6 by Scout. Chad Simmons, South recruiting manager for Scout.com and FoxSports.com, said he expects UGA to rise to No. 4 on their list with Jenkins’ addition.

The Bulldogs are hopeful Jenkins can have the same kind of impact for them that fellow noseguards Nick Fairley had at Auburn and Terrance Cody at Alabama. Both players were also junior college transfers (Cody also attended Mississippi Gulf Coast) before they came in and helped lead SEC schools to BCS national championships.

Jenkins said he knows he’s going to be counted on, but that he doesn’t feel pressure about it.

“Like I told every coach that was interested in me, I’m the type of player that’s going to work,” he said. “That’s what got me here. I’m not saying I’m going to come in and dominate. But I’m going to work to become dominant. And when it’s time to open that Georgia Dome, I’m going to be ready.”Jenkins eliminated Auburn and Miami from his list of finalists in the final week. He was recruited by almost every SEC team, including Alabama, Arkansas, Ole Miss and Mississippi State. The Gators came on late and very strong for Jenkins, who made his final official visit to Gainesville just last weekend. Jenkins was impressed with their recruitment of the Northeast and of Connecticut in particular. Florida has two signees in this class from Jenkins’ home state and a couple of others already on the roster.

But nobody has recruited Jenkins harder the last two months than Georgia, who identified the 6-foot-4, 340-pound athlete as the “missing link” to defensive coordinator Todd Grantham’s new 3-4 defense. Grantham and defensive line Rodney Garner have vigorously pursued Jenkins, who at one time was committed to Oklahoma State. The Bulldogs were the only coaching staff to make two in-home visits with Jenkins in his family at home.

“Man, I just felt a belief in me,” Jenkins said. “I felt they really needed me. Everybody else said they needed me, too, but at Georgia it just felt right. It felt like home.”

Jenkins was best known as a basketball player and for being a 300-pound fullback when he left Meriden two years ago to come South and reset his football career. Academic issues prevented him from signing with a major college out of Maloney High School.

“To be honest, I never thought I’d be in this situation,” Jenkins said. “When I graduated from high school, I had a lot of doubters. I went to Mississippi to get away and to become a better person. To have the final choices of Georgia and Florida I can see now that I did a good job. It was a blessing to have the options I had.”

Jenkins planned to drop by to visit a few friends in Meriden on Saturday afternoon, then go out for a nice dinner to celebrate Saturday night. Sunday he’ll travel back to Mississippi and return to MGCCC. After completing his final semester of coursework there he plans to enroll at Georgia in June.

“Man, it feels so good to be part of the Dawg Nation,” Jenkins said. “That was the catch for me. Now I can finally put some Georgia pictures up on my Facebook page. Go Dogs.!”
By Chip Towers, The College Recruiting Blog

this class is going to be special.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2011)

It feels great to be Bulldog again. He is the missing link on the D! I think we are headed in the right direction!! The middle is pluged now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 19, 2013)

Get your votes in if you haven't time is almost up....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 19, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> Get your votes in if you haven't time is almost up....






A VOL fan talking ANY smack!!!

Crawl back in your HOLE!!! Or wait... Just back to the Official UT thread where you came out and were protected... Not the case HERE!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 19, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> A VOL fan talking ANY smack!!!
> 
> Crawl back in your HOLE!!! Or wait... Just back to the Official UT thread where you came out and were protected... Not the case HERE!



Contact a admin or a mod if you would like to change your vote, they might can help you out.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2013)

it is interesting to note who from the dream team is contributing...Mitchell, Swan for sure,...and to note the guys that got away,...Dickson, Fanning and Pagan are contributing for the TIDE.
It is also interesting to see how many of the fellas are no longer with us ....les miles,...liljoe...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 19, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> It is also interesting to see how many of the fellas are no longer with us ....les miles,...liljoe...



You can throw Accubond in the mix... He's as good as gone but it's by the POOR performance of the Vols that keeps him away...

His average post is 1 in 364 days in recent years... He's actually exceeded his average this year.. I guess it means he thinks the VOLS are relevant this year.. He'll be gone within 4 games!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> it is interesting to note who from the dream team is contributing...Mitchell, Swan for sure,....



Plus Herrera, Conley, John Jenkins was in that class, Sterling Bailey will be a starter (with Ray Drew backing him up...he was a tweener), Ramik Wilson will be starting, as will David Andrews and possibly Xavier Ward.

It's tough to judge a class after 2 years.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Plus Herrera, Conley, John Jenkins was in that class, Sterling Bailey will be a starter (with Ray Drew backing him up...he was a tweener), Ramik Wilson will be starting, as will David Andrews and possibly Xavier Ward.
> 
> It's tough to judge a class after 2 years.



did not realize that Jenkins was in that class, good one for sure...sterling bailey has the name.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 19, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> Contact a admin or a mod if you would like to change your vote, they might can help you out.



Funny thing is... I just Voted! Look at the Poll and see where I voted.... Must really be irritating to not be a consideration for anything!!! SORRY VOL!!


I think it's time to bump a thread in your honor!!


----------

